

Success - espitia
http://maktubmind.tumblr.com/post/34489879990/success

======
genericstorage3
"Any process that doesn’t take use of our minds capabilities." I think
machines will be smarter than us... so in the far (or not) future machines
will do everything...

~~~
espitia
Machines can run any set process WE program them to. They will never be able
to have a conscious mind to come up with new processes themselves.

